# Cedar Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the other bowl I turned for the lady that wanted the Elm bowl. It is cedar and is 8 1/2" X 2 1/2". It is being finished with antique oil. She said she was going to put it in their walk in closet but was to beautiful for that so she says it goes on the dresser.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Here is the other bowl I turned for the lady that wanted the Elm bowl. It is cedar and is 8 1/2" X 2 1/2". It is being finished with antique oil. She said she was going to put it in their walk in closet but was to beautiful for that so she says it goes on the dresser.


*******************************************************
I'm not agreeing with either place she wants it to call home.

Now close to the front entrance where everyone can see it would be a better choice in my opinion.

I'd bet that cedar can be a challenge but it looks as if you've passed the learning curve a long time ago. Great work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again Robert. Actually I like turning cedar. It is a really nice wood IMHO for turning and not only that it makes the shop smell really good.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I like using cedar, but I have problems with it chipping.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Charles I do also if I don't have my tools sharp. I use a tormek to sharpen and hone. On soft woods or chippy wood I found when it started chipping on me I needed to go back to the grinder. I do like turning cedar which most turners don't.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Charles I do also if I don't have my tools sharp. I use a tormek to sharpen and hone. On soft woods or chippy wood I found when it started chipping on me I needed to go back to the grinder. I do like turning cedar which most turners don't.


Some folks in the TAW (TN Assoc. of Woodturners) say that cedar cause some to have allergic reactions. How you say?


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Some people are allergic to ceder.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I sure am glad I'm not cause I love turning cedar. Makes the shop smell good.


----------

